# Christmas trees



## Philip (Nov 1, 2004)

Looking for information on growing christmas trees (books,web pages,etc).


----------



## Nickrosis (Nov 1, 2004)

I've used these sites a lot: 

http://www.urbanext.uiuc.edu/trees/
http://www.christmastrees.on.ca/

Let us know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Philip (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the web pages.I'm looking for info on stump culture,is it worth while or should you just start form seedling after a harvest


----------

